# BASCOM - Leer los datos del adc 0832



## Java RM (Oct 29, 2006)

Buenas, necesito la rutina en Bascom para leer los datos serie de el ADC 0832 y que estos me los guarde en una variable del programa.. si alguno se copa se lo agradezco muchisimooo!

Gracias!
Javier


----------



## Aristides (Oct 29, 2006)

Javier:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/cols/nv/vol5/col/nv105.pdf

En este sitio, tenés un articulo en PBASIP y otro en JAVA, para el ADC MAX 1270, el direccionmiento es muy similar al del ADC0832, lo que no tengo idea si será fácil pasar estas rutinas a BASCOM.


----------

